#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-01
<IdleOne> I was speaking to someone last night who was reading the logs from UUD and he told me that had he heard about it he would of liked to participate. I told him about this channel...He suggested that perhaps advertising the next UUD in #ubuntu ( topic and bot notices ) might get the word out more.
<pleia2> so... spam? :)
<pleia2> topic maybe
<pleia2> bots sending notices to the channel, oh goodness no
<IdleOne> pleia2: well we could talk to the -ops team and see if it could be a timed thing or onjoin notice from chanserv
<pleia2> that sounds horrible
<pleia2> really
<IdleOne> really
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> why?
<pleia2> most people won't care, it's spammy
<IdleOne> btw spamming in #ubuntu is a bad idea :P
<pleia2> yes
<IdleOne> ok well. was a thought
<doctormo> http://ftacademy.org/materials/fsm/2
<cjohnston> thanks for the link doctormo
<doctormo> np
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-02
<akgraner> pleia2, hey I'll be at SCaLE this month, so I was thinking if there is anyone who will be there from the learning team who would be willing to send a couple hours showing the ASCII docs stuff, I'd carve out some time to be a willing student :-)
<akgraner> spend not send
<akgraner> *sigh*
<cjohnston> fly me to cali, and find someone to teach me ascii docs and ill do it :-P
<pleia2> unfortunately not :\
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> just a thought..:-)
<pleia2> should poke nigel about how he's doing on his course about all this though
<cprofitt> pleia2: are you here?
<pleia2> yep
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> The gentleman in Idaho has contacted me asking what steps
<cprofitt> and I have one question that I had not asked you
<cprofitt> can he start editing the wiki or does he need to wait?
<cprofitt> I would think he could add state Linux/Ubuntu related events, etc
<cprofitt> but wanted to make sure that was not seen as 'improper'
<pleia2> he can edit it
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> I will communicate the restof what you told me
<cprofitt> pleia2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ5Tv3ZIK-U
<cprofitt> what do you think?
<pleia2> cool :D
<pleia2> only $60, not bad
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-03
<Akos> hi everyone
<albasheers> how to convert pdf to word
<nigel_nb> albasheers: Hi, this is not a support channel.  You can ask in #ubuntu
<albasheers> ok
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-04
<nigel_nb> hey everyone
<nigel_nb> mornin pleia2 :)
<pleia2> morning
<nigel_nb> sorry I've been out of the loop
<nigel_nb> I managed to lock my router to all MAC addresses including mine :p
<nigel_nb> and I dont have a key to the room the router is in :(
<nigel_nb> pleia2, do u mind if I play with the learning wiki?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: "play with" it?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, hehe.. just adding the "how to contribute using bzr and asciidoc ;)
<pleia2> ok
<nigel_nb> pleia2, not fully awake?
<pleia2> linking to a pdf generated from your course, or?
<pleia2> I'm at work
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseDevelopment is where I have the "coming soon" bit about bzr and asciidoc
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'll just add it to that page
<pleia2> which is where we're planning on linking to your course
<nigel_nb> ah, you sound busy and not sleepy ;)
<mhall119|work> pleia2: are you going to be at SCaLE 8x?
<pleia2> mhall119|work: unfortunately not, the big move is that week
<mhall119|work> so then you'll already be in California
<mhall119|work> that's not an excuse ;P
<pleia2> wrong part of california!
<mhall119|work> bah, it's the same state
<mhall119|work> who cares how many miles long it is
<pleia2> big state :)
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119|work> you know what they say about big states right?
<mhall119|work> they say "you should still go to SCaLE"
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119|work> you're moving to San Fran, right?
<pleia2> yeah
<mhall119|work> okay, that would be a pretty good drive
<nigel_nb> hey
<pleia2> doctormo: great new ground control :)
<doctormo> pleia2: great new?
<pleia2> oh I hadn't updated in days
<pleia2> it's changed some ;)
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh right, good
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-05
<nigel_nb> doctormo, morning :)
<doctormo> Hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> doctormo, I need an appointment with you some time in the evening today
<doctormo> pleia2: I wanted to let you know that for the next 2 weeks I'll be tied up with GC so i won't be available for learning stuff.
<nigel_nb> ;)
<pleia2> doctormo: it occurs to me that since local-computer requires pieces of computers, it's not great for a moodle course
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> pleia2: I agree the parts that require a computer to do the demo
<pleia2> maybe we strip out some of that
<doctormo> pleia2: But the generic learnign about, identification etc, it's possible. Just needs a heavy dose of "It's recommended if you can find an old computer to work on"
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I was also wondering about your vision as far as some of the sections of this course - like should I include the outlines from your course in asciidoc? where?
<doctormo> pleia2: Outlines as in descriptions and such?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> in the overview document, I think
<pleia2> no, lesson plan
<doctormo> The introduction.txt should cover the generic outlines, and each section has an overview text file for specifics.
<doctormo> Ah so something in the lesson plan has no space in the ascii doc?
<pleia2> well, the lesson plan has a short paragraph giving introduction.txt like info
<pleia2> but it also gives a big outline
<pleia2> wasn't sure where the outline should go, introduction.txt seemed the wrong place
 * pleia2 stuck at "Include Overview table?" placeholder in her branch for now
<pleia2> anyway, I'm moving in... 10 days, so I will be mostly out of it for the next couple weeks too :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Good luck with the move, coming to Boston? ;-)
<pleia2> doctormo: thanks, nah - out to san francisco :)
<doctormo> Wrong way! although San Fran is wonderful, I've been there twice
<doctormo> I may be asking you to get me some tea and send it to me :-)
<pleia2> sure thing
 * cjohnston votes pleia2 is not allowed to move due to causing too big of a disruption on here
<cjohnston> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> stop lighting up all the channels im in! :-P
<cjohnston> jk
<doctormo> you can't stop me! Mwhahaha
<cjohnston> I'm curious about the localization question that was asked... dunno if you have seen it yet..
<cjohnston> on GC answers
<doctormo> cjohnston: There are no configuration files for GC
<doctormo> cjohnston: The language is only configurable by changing the localisation of nautilus
<cjohnston> i didnt think that i had seen anything like that
<doctormo> cjohnston: nautilus --quit;LANG=de nautilus --no-desktop
<doctormo> I'll ost to the answers
<cjohnston> cool.. i didnt think i had seen any config stuff...
<cjohnston> but then again, what do i know.. lol
<cjohnston> I'm not planning on changing localization anyway.... cause then i wouldnt be able to use it
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-06
<nigel_nb> popey, around?
<popey> nigel_nb: you didnt attach a screenshot
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/518012
<nigel_nb> oh no! forgot
<nigel_nb> attaching
<nigel_nb> popey, done!
<popey> ta
<nigel_nb> popey, could potentially be i386 vs amd64
<popey> unlikely
<nigel_nb> well, we both checked on fresh vms, what could possibly be differnt
<popey> whats the history of your vm?
<popey> mine isnt a vm, its the live cd
<nigel_nb> history?
<nigel_nb> I got the live cd today and installed to VM
<popey> well, is it karmic upgraded, an install of lucid upgraded...
<nigel_nb> popey, ^
<popey> nigel_nb: boot off a live cd to test?
<nigel_nb> popey, without install?
<popey> yes
<popey> thats what I did
<nigel_nb> well, I thought its the live cd env that gets installed
<nigel_nb> would it change?
<popey> well it clearly has for you
<popey> i have installed from that live cd and I see the same icons
<nigel_nb> popey, I installed from live cd too!
<nigel_nb> checking now
<nigel_nb> brb
<nigel_nb> popey: you're not gone I hope
<popey> :)
<nigel_nb> well, the same on Live CD too
<popey> i have booted i386 live cd and I see [+] and [-]
<nigel_nb> strange
<nigel_nb> popey: how old is your live CD?
<popey> -rw-rw-r--  1 alan alan 680M 2010-02-06 08:09 lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<popey> 7 hours
<popey> i downloaded it about 5 mins ago
<nigel_nb> bah.. I downloaded about 12 hours ago
<popey> changing status back to "New"
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/TeamReports/10/January
<pleia2> if anyone else can think of things to add to it, please do
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-07
<doctormo> jmarsden: It's important to get educators onboard, mostly for the learning structures and experence in teaching
<doctormo> Although getting technical people out into community centers, getting them setting up classes and teaching
<doctormo> That also helps
<doctormo> Sicne your getting technical writers the practical experence that gives the text meaning.
<doctormo> And not just an oportunity to document things dryly
<jmarsden> Right.  So... we need a couple of "good" courses to attract these folks?  Which currently existing course segments are "already good"?  is there a wiki page with some sort of rough assessment of the state of each course or lesson?  Would that be useful?
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<doctormo> The state of play is that we have various people learning how to write a course and being very unsure of just how to do it
<doctormo> A couple of other people trying to put stuff together
<doctormo> technical issues etc
<jmarsden> :)  OK... is there a page that lists the existing courses or modules somewhere there?? I'm not finding it easily...
<doctormo> jmarsden: Not really, what you see is outlines, what you'll see under systems administration (the maintain button) is links to my course pages in my blog
<doctormo> That about sums up what we've got published
<doctormo> The work it's self is going on in bazaar branches
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-learning-materials
<jmarsden> OK, thanks.  I'll grab them, and see about creating a branch of with a more filled out virtualization lesson if I have a chance...
<doctormo> jmarsden: That would truely be fantastic, we don't have anyone yet willing to rewrite that class and I was ashamed of what I could write since it's obvious I don't understand the subject more than the basics.
<doctormo> Oh and join the mailing list for announcements
<jmarsden> Can do.  So... the .odt files for the virtualization stuff are not under bzr control as far as I can see... I should grab them from your blog and edit my local copy?  And then push a branch up to LP and ask you to review it??
<doctormo> jmarsden: Yes, sounds perfect, I also have a blog page about how you contribute
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/
<doctormo> That's the easy to use UI
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/uow-the-ubuntu-learning-project/
<doctormo> That's the guide for contributing
<jmarsden> OK, that's plenty to get me started, I think.  Thanks!
<doctormo> jmarsden: Your welcome,
<doctormo> I think I might head to bed, I was hoping to find someone who would be able to test v1.3 of GC, but everyones scarpered
<jmarsden> OK, goodnight :)
<jmarsden> GC looks interesting as an idea, but I'm command-line-oriented enough not to really be a good candidate for testing it!
<DiegoTc> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey DiegoTc
<WvuSoldier> hello?
<doctormo> hey WvuSoldier
<WvuSoldier> hows it going
<WvuSoldier> I hear you need people to help build the learning modules
<doctormo> WvuSoldier: We do
<doctormo> WvuSoldier: What area would you like to write for?
<WvuSoldier> I switched to Ubuntu a while ago, and its time I learned more about it. Do you need new users who are relatively tech-savy but Ubuntu illiterate?
<pleia2> we could certainly use someone like you to review courses
<pleia2> maybe read them and tell us what's unclear, what else you'd like to see in them
<WvuSoldier> I would love to. It helps me get more fluent, and it helps you clarify whatever you've got already
<pleia2> in a recent blog entry, I gave links to all the stuff that doctormo has written for the sysadmin course
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2481
<doctormo> WvuSoldier: Don't forget to join the mailing list for updates and announcements.
<pleia2> we're in the process of migrating it to a centralized revision control thing
<WvuSoldier> I'll do that, I've got some free time today to get the ball rolling and see where we end up
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> thanks for helping out!
<WvuSoldier> its a win-win for everyone :)
<doctormo> Yes :-)
<WvuSoldier> I'm particularly interested in becoming as fluent with the terminal as I was with DOS (back in the day)
<doctormo> pleia2: Things are going well with groundcontrol, hopefully we'll get it in universe for lucid and it'll make getting people to install it easier for our learning stuff.
<pleia2> doctormo: that's great
<pleia2> have you heard at all from nigel where he is on his course?
<doctormo> pleia2: No, unfortunatly this work means I'm not able to push him on it.
<pleia2> yeah, same here
<pleia2> and I don't want to push until I can offer to help :)
<pleia2> so maybe after the move I'll follow-up
<WvuSoldier> pleia2: I'll start by working through the "Command Line Basics" course and let you know my thoughts
<doctormo> WvuSoldier: If you feel like contributing, bookmark this page: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/uow-the-ubuntu-learning-project/ it gives an outline of how to edit files and such.
<WvuSoldier> will do
<WvuSoldier> I have a question you guys might be able to help me with
<WvuSoldier> how can I see what wireless card I've got installed in this machine?
<doctormo> WvuSoldier: You could do an lspci from the command line
<WvuSoldier> thank you
#ubuntu-learning 2011-02-03
<pumba_> :( hi all
<pumba_> I have made an entire mess :(
<doctormo> pumba_: What's wrong?
<pumba_> its terrible :(
<pumba_> i have just installed this ubuntu 10.10...
<pumba_> it finished, all went well...
<pumba_> at reboot, i can see the dekstop, but it couldnt recognize the graphic card
<pumba_> so I red on tutorials to go to addon drivers..
<pumba_> and in fact there i saw listed a nvidia driver, to activate...
<pumba_> i did it, downloaded the driver, and activated..
<pumba_> it asked me to reboot
<pumba_> but now, it boots with console :(
<pumba_> i dont see anymore the desktop
